# Lexmark X5435 ?



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

Does anyone have any experience with this multifunction inkjet? I can't seem to find real info on it on the internet, and can't find it on Lexmark's website.


Also, has anyone used a Lexmark printer at all recently? How are they these days? (in general)


Any comments are helpful, especially if you know why Lexmark's website doesn't have any product info for it.

Thanks!


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Lexmark publications.
I have a small lexmark.
What I like,is if you have problems with the print head,you can just replace the cartridge.
The print head is built into it.
Check the drop down list on that site for manuals and information.
That printer is listed.


----------



## n2gun (Mar 3, 2000)

have x4270. have had it for 2 years. no problemd. nice thing is print head is on the catridge. makes 1 less thing to go wrong


----------



## Maltor124 (Apr 12, 2008)

I have an X5495, which is just a little newer. Works great, has OCR, so I can edit scanned text, and can print an essay (black and white) at about 10-20ppm. Print, scan, and copy quality are all great. It can also scan documents straight to programs or files if you have the latest drivers.


----------

